# For those that love the GREAT PYRENEES!



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2013)

A friend sent me these. Can you believe this! AWESOME!!! 

Sure does smell better too!


----------



## Tiss (Jan 10, 2013)

That is so cute!!!! It took me a sec to recognize that the dog was made of carnations, not piped icing. Perhaps I should get breakfast.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 10, 2013)

It comforts Me, Hope it is doing the same for you?


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 10, 2013)

That one looks alot calmer than ours. LOL


----------



## lilhill (Jan 10, 2013)

You have a very nice friend!  Love that!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> It comforts Me, Hope it is doing the same for you?


Very much so! and thanks Shelly May. 

My big boys are of no comfort right now...  :/ ... I have 2 girls in heat right now so all they care about is that. 

Big doofuses!

Every time I walk by those flowers I just can't help but to smile!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 10, 2013)

I love the flowers! You have a very thoughtful friend 

Just curious... do they smell like wet dog when you water them?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I love the flowers! You have a very thoughtful friend
> 
> Just curious... do they smell like wet dog when you water them?


----------



## greenbean (Jan 10, 2013)

That's so cute!  You have an awesome friend.


----------



## Grazer (Jan 11, 2013)

This is so cute, thoughtful and not to mention so very creative! I love it!


----------



## goatsintheopen (Jan 11, 2013)

That is super cute and like someone already said,really  creative!


----------



## whr (Jan 13, 2013)

agreed.  looks great.  someone is creative


----------

